# Choix de la memoire pour un IMAC G5



## patrickw59 (7 Avril 2005)

je prevois l'achat d'un IMAC G5 20 pouces, avec ses 256 Mb de memoire.

je souhaite passer a 1024 Mb en installant moi meme de la memoire PC bien meilleure marche que la memoire APPLE. ceci etant dit, je suis un peu inquiet de faire un mauvais choix. Sur un des premier message de ce forum j'ai identifie la description "DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (2 slots)".

Est-ce vraiment suffisant pour obtenir la bonne memoire?
Faut-il preciser une vitesse de bus?
Le message indique aussi qu'il faut monter les cartes par paires.
Ainsi donc, cela signifie 2x 512Mb ou 2 x 1024 Mb mais pas de configuration de type 1 x 1024 Mb. Correct?
garde-t-on le benefice de la garantie?

merci de me donner des precisions me permettant de me rassurer.
Patrick


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2005)

Les machines Apple restent très sensible en matière de Ram.
Outre les spécifications directes DDR PC3200, il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait que les barettes NE DOIVENT PAS AVOIR de Buffer (Unbuffered) et NE DOIVENT PAS être de type ECC.
Ceci dit, tout ne passe pas.

A priori, les marques Corsair, Danelec, Kingston, Pny proposent des barrettes supportées par les Macs. Mais lesprix restent chers.

Il reste alors une solution : l'achat direct sur internet chez un fabricant : Crucial. A ce jour, je ne connais de retour négatif. Par ailleurs, les barrettes sont garanties à vie, il y a un support gratuit.

Voilà le lien pour accéder à leur sélecteur pour ordinateurs Macintosh:
http://www.crucial.com/eu/mac/index.asp
Les prix HT sont très accessibles : 1Go pour 119.99 !

Ne te fie pas au prix TTC car il tient des taxes en Grande Bretagne. Mais dans le module de confirmation, tu peux choisir le pays et donc la tva juste s'appliquera ainsi que les frais d'envoi (7 ¤ de mémoire).


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Moi perso, j'ai voulu acheter de la Ram  Pc qui était sur papier identique a la mienne, mais qui finalement ne marchait pas !

Le moins cher que j'ai trouver en certifier Apple et MacWay ! et pour pas mal de composant c'est pareil !


----------



## HoNNiX (7 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai récupérer une barette Samsung 512Mo dans un PC et pas de problémes, de plus en ouvrant l'imac je me suis apercu que la barette de 256Mo d'origine était également une samsung lol


----------



## patrickw59 (7 Avril 2005)

Honnix,
si j'ai bien compris d'autres sources on ne peux pas utiliser une memoire de 512 Mb et une memoire de 256 Mb, il faut 2 memoires de meme capacite. 

Exact?

patrick


----------



## patrickw59 (7 Avril 2005)

merci a tous, j'ai utilise vos informations et j'ai trouve qu'il n' a pas de difference de prix entre Crucial (angleterre) et MacWay a Strasbourg (que je connais bien).

Patrick


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Oui, tu doit mettre les barrettes en double, c'est obligatoire sur les G5 !


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2005)

Deux barrettes du meme type ne sont necessaires qui si tu veux profiter de l'adressage 128 bits au lieu du 64 ... mais qui ne voudrais pas ?


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu doit mettre les barrettes en double, c'est obligatoire sur les G5 !


Sur les PowerMac peut-être mais *pas besoin sur les iMac G5* : d'ailleurs ils sont vendus avec une seule barrette de 256 Mo...



			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Deux barrettes du meme type ne sont necessaires qui si tu veux profiter de l'adressage 128 bits au lieu du 64 ... mais qui ne voudrais pas ?


Je ne sais pas vraiment si on peut voir la différence sur ces machines, avec les softs qu'on utilise...
A confirmer par les spécialistes.


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Mais il est quand même fortement recommander de mettre des barrettes en double...


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2005)

pour être précis, allons sur Apple.com :

http://www.apple.com/fr/powermac/specs.html : ici, ce sont les spécifications des différents PowerMac et il y est clairement indiqués que les barettes vont par paire.
http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html : ici ce sont les spécifications des iMacs et tu peux toujours chercher la même mention.

Après, si l'on souhaite pouvoir travailler en 128 bits, il faut en effet avoir 2 barrettes identiques en capacité, marque etc. Et à moins de les acheter ensemble (Corsair fait des "lots" Value Pack) on a peu de chances d'hériter du 128 bits.

Mais on ne va pas se battre tout de suite, hein ?
Je suis petit et faible  (voir avatar)


----------



## GPV (8 Avril 2005)

Salut patrickw59,
actuellement PIXMANIA (je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux) propose les barettes CORSAIR "Value Select" à un prix très intéressant.
J'ai deux barettes de ce type dans mon PowerMac G5, et nous (le G5 et moi) en sommes très content.
Pour que l'iMac G5 fonctionne en mode 128 bits, seul mode de fonctionnement des PowerMac G5, il faut que les deux barettes soient absolument identiques (même capacité, même marque, même lot de préférence)
J'ai apris, par expérience, à ne pas acheter de barettes "no name", car elles génèrent plus de problèmes que d'économie !!!


----------



## wondermac (9 Avril 2005)

Comme j'ai pas encore ouvert mon iMac, je voulais savoir s'il fallait enlever et jeter(sic) la barrette de 256 Mo d'origine pour y placer 2 barrettes ?
Je comptais acheter 2 barrettes de 512 Mo... donc au total j'aurais 1Go ou 1 Go et 256 Mo ?


----------



## yoffy (9 Avril 2005)

wondermac a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai pas encore ouvert mon iMac, je voulais savoir s'il fallait enlever et jeter(sic) la barrette de 256 Mo d'origine pour y placer 2 barrettes ?
> Je comptais acheter 2 barrettes de 512 Mo... donc au total j'aurais 1Go ou 1 Go et 256 Mo ?


Il n'y a que deux emplacements et tu devras enlever la 256.......dis nous où tu la jette  

(J'ai 2*512 Macway qui tournent en 128    )


----------



## sergio (9 Avril 2005)

Tu n'as que 2 slots disponibles !  Donc 2 * 512 = 1024. La barette de 256 tu la refile a quelqu'un ou la vend.
Moi ai acheté de la samsung "original" a rue montgallet et ca marche très bien, avec le 128 bits en plus !


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2005)

Eh oui... malheureusement tu vas être obligé de te séparer de ta barette 256Mo... à la limite tu peux toujours la revendre...

Les miennes, je les ai achetées chez Crucial. Et elles marchent très bien...


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2005)

Si j'achete mes barettes chez Apple en 2*512, est ce que mon iMac G5 sera ene 128bits?
merci


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2005)

Apple dit sur son site que les barrettes doivent comporter les mêmes composants etc. En gros même marque, même taille et même lot.
Ce serait un comble qu'en usant de l'argument 128 bits Apple ne se donne pas comme objectif de l'offrir à ceux qui optent pour 2 x 512 Mo en BTO.
Mais c'est un peu cher chez Apple. Non ?
Si tu veux les mêmes barettes que celles installées par Apple, jette un oeil chez Memoryx.com


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2005)

en fait, je vais l'acheter au US, donc je vais acheter les barettes ac les economies du taux de change!


----------



## NightWalker (10 Avril 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> en fait, je vais l'acheter au US, donc je vais acheter les barettes ac les economies du taux de change!



Regardes quand même le prix AppleStore US  et de Crucial (par exemple). Tu peux faire encore plus d'économie...


----------



## Tangi (20 Avril 2005)

Une petite question :

J'ai l'intention dans quelques mois de m'acheter un nouvel iMac, j'attends la revB et surtout d'avoir un boulot, ça peut aider pour le financer...

La question que je me pose c'est si on peut installer directement deux nouvelles barrettes en lieu et place de l'unique barrette qui est livré d'office avant même d'avoir démarré l'ordinateur pour la toute première fois, sans jamais l'avoir même branché auparavant...

Question idiote sans doute, mais je ne suis pas un connaisseur, donc soyez indulgents :rose:...


----------



## bejouille (21 Avril 2005)

Hello les Makeux !!!!

Ce matin je viens de recevoir mes 2*512 Mo PC 3200 de marque TwinMos pour mon G5 1,6Ghz 256 Mo et je vous dit que ca change la vie alors n'hésitez pas héhé... J'ai acheté la mémoire chez Cdiscount et aprés 4 jours elle est déjà dans mon mac c'est le bonheur....

Au fait y'a quoi comme application pour tester la mémoire ???


><(((°>


----------



## I-bouk (21 Avril 2005)

Tout simplement dans le menu pomme a propos de ce mac !


----------



## bejouille (21 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement dans le menu pomme a propos de ce mac !


 
Arff oui moi je pensais beaucoup plus compliqué normal j'avais un PC avant mais c'était avant héhé


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> La question que je me pose c'est si on peut installer directement deux nouvelles barrettes en lieu et place de l'unique barrette qui est livré d'office avant même d'avoir démarré l'ordinateur pour la toute première fois, sans jamais l'avoir même branché auparavant....



Ben oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait pas plus tard que lundi.


----------



## yethi (22 Avril 2005)

Je viens d'intaller une barette 512 MO PC 3200 de marque LDLC à 51,95 ¤: reconnue sans problème par mon Imac G5.
Pour l'instant, tout roule (pourvu que cela dure).


----------



## yoffy (22 Avril 2005)

bejouille a dit:
			
		

> ...Au fait y'a quoi comme application pour tester la mémoire ???...


Et pour tester la largeur bus mémoire (64 ou 128) : 
TestBusG5


----------



## yethi (23 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tester la largeur bus mémoire (64 ou 128) :
> TestBusG5




64 bits c'est normal: les deux barettes sont de capacité diférente


----------



## Tangi (25 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait pas plus tard que lundi.


Merci ...


----------



## wondermac (1 Mai 2005)

J'ai un imac G5 et je viens de passer sous Tiger. 256Mo, c'est un peut juste, mais comme j'ai pas des moyens infinis, je me demande si je ne pourrais pas ajouter une barette de 512 Mo dans mon imac ?
Avec celle de 256Mo ça me fera 768 Mo c'est ça ?

Est ce possible d'utiliser dans ce Mac 2 barettes de capacité différente ?

Mes applications principales sont le surf sur internet, iphoto...
Est-il préférable que je mette 2*256Mo en acheteant une nouvelle barette sur l'Apple store pour travailler en 64 bits ?
ou alors les 768 Mo sont-ils mieux sachant quand dans ce cas je serai en 32 bits... si j'ai bien compris ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Webmr (1 Mai 2005)

Non tu serras en 64bits  et 128bits si les barrettes sont de même taille...
En faite ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire par la suite... Si dans quelques mois tu veux avoir 1Go dans ta machine bien tu devras acheté 2 barrettes 512 au lieu d'une si t'en prend une de 512 tout de suite...
Maintenant si tu trouve que 512 sont largement suffisant bien prend une autre barrette 256Mo...


----------



## wondermac (1 Mai 2005)

mais quand on est en 128 bits ça change vraiment les choses?


----------



## Webmr (1 Mai 2005)

Oui il y a même quelqu'un qui avait testé je crois que c'était sur MacBidouille...
C'est pas pas 100% plus rapide mais pas loin des 30 ou 40% *me semble-t-il*

Edit;
http://macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-10-11&hi=128 bits#9697 
J'ai dit des bêtises, 20%


----------



## wondermac (2 Mai 2005)

objectivement il vaut mieux que j'achete une barette Apple 256 Mo pour completer celle que j'ai deja dans mon iMac et etre en 128 bits (2x256 Mo)... ou bien acheter une 512 Mo pour completer la 256 Mo (1x256 et 1x512)

qu me conseillez vous ???????


----------



## Kalamarrrrr (4 Mai 2005)

Même question, il vaut mieux 1,5 Go de RAM à 64 Bits ou 1 Go à 128 bits?

Fred


----------



## poluf (4 Mai 2005)

Dans vos cas la capacité de RAM est plus bénéfique et si ça peut intéresser, je vais me séparer de la barette de 512 Mo qu'il y a d'origine dans le Imac, enfin quand celui ci sera arrivé (commandé mardi 3 mai 2005).

Mais j'ai hate !!!!


----------



## Tangi (9 Mai 2005)

On n'arrive vraiment pas à avoir de réponses claires sur le sujet, je vais acheter d'ici peu un iMac G5 moi aussi et je m'interroge sur le gain qu'apporte un bus en 128 bits...

J'utilise principalement iTunes, iPhoto, Safari, Mail, Photoshop Elements...

J'imagine quand même que 1.5Go en 64 bits fonctionnera mieux et surtout plus vite qu'en 1Go en 128 bits, non ???

P.S. Le test dont on donne le lien (le test de MacBidouille) est fait avec dans un cas 256Mo + 512Mo, soit 768Mo, fonctionnant par conséquent en 64 bits, et dans l'autre cas 512Mo + 512Mo, soit 1Go fonctionnant en 128 bits. On note une amélioration de 20% dans le deuxième cas, mais cette amélioration n'est-elle pas aussi due en grande partie au 256Mo de RAM supplémentaire... Un bus fonctionnant en 128 bits avec 256Mo de plus que dans le premier cas, les résultats ne peuvent qu'être meilleurs, non ??? Je m'interroge donc sur l'objectivité d'un tel test :mouais:...


----------



## newjack (18 Mai 2005)

C'est clair je suis dans le doute aussi   

Ram identiques (même quantité) ou "rigoureusement" identiques (marque, modèle) ?
Quid des performances 64/128 bits ?

Ca me coûterai moins cher de racheter une barrette de 1 Go (donc 1,5 Go en tout) que de prendre 1 Go (512 +512) sur le store...


----------



## satchie (28 Mai 2005)

Je pense qu'il est préférable d'avoir 1,5 Go en 64 bits que 1 Go (2x512) en 128 bits.
Barefeast démontre dans leur test que:

Le passage en 128 bits permet un gain jusqu'à 29% dans Xbench   
Cependant en pratique le passage en 128 bits dans les applications comme photoshop, imovie, itunes, halo, Ut 2004 le gain est de 0% 
 La conclusion de l'article: 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WHETHER PAIRS MATCH OR NOT, BUY AS MUCH MEMORY AS YOU CAN AFFORD*[/font]


----------



## polo50 (29 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris non plus ! alors mon doute est :  il faut donc  2 barrettes de capacités identique par ex 2 x 512  pour passer en 128 bits mais faut il qu'elles soient de la même marque ? 
en bref si je prends une barrette 512 de chez macway + la barrette de 512  linstallée  avec le imavG5 B serai -je en 128 bits ???


----------



## Webmr (29 Mai 2005)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris non plus ! alors mon doute est :  il faut donc  2 barrettes de capacités identique par ex 2 x 512  pour passer en 128 bits mais faut il qu'elles soient de la même marque ?
> en bref si je prends une barrette 512 de chez macway + la barrette de 512  linstallée  avec le imavG5 B serai -je en 128 bits ???


Faut qu'elle aient les même caractéristique peu un porte la marque


----------



## Webmr (29 Mai 2005)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris non plus ! alors mon doute est :  il faut donc  2 barrettes de capacités identique par ex 2 x 512  pour passer en 128 bits mais faut il qu'elles soient de la même marque ?
> en bref si je prends une barrette 512 de chez macway + la barrette de 512  linstallée  avec le imavG5 B serai -je en 128 bits ???


Il faut qu'elles soient de même caractéristiques, peu importe la marque


----------



## polo50 (29 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut qu'elles soient de même caractéristiques, peu importe la marque




en gros donc n'importe quel barrette de 512 certifié imac G5


----------



## Webmr (29 Mai 2005)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> en gros donc n'importe quel barrette de 512 certifié imac G5


En gros c'est la question que beaucoup se posent !
Personne n'a encore répondu pour qu'on sache si il faut absolument que les 2 barrettes aient le même CL... Le problème c'est que les barrettes Apple sont des CL 3 et sur Macway les DaneElect sont des CL 2,5 et pour les générique c'est pas indiqué... C'est un flou en faite on a pas de certitude...


----------



## polo50 (30 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> En gros c'est la question que beaucoup se posent !
> Personne n'a encore répondu pour qu'on sache si il faut absolument que les 2 barrettes aient le même CL... Le problème c'est que les barrettes Apple sont des CL 3 et sur Macway les DaneElect sont des CL 2,5 et pour les générique c'est pas indiqué... C'est un flou en faite on a pas de certitude...




alors posons la question autrement ? parmis ceux qui ont essuiés les platres et qui ont rajoutés à la barette d'origine du Imac G5 B une barette de chez macway;  etes vous en 128 bits ????


----------

